# Świeża instalacja i nietypowe zachowanie emerge

## Tomi.B

Jestem świerzo po instalacji na nowo systemu... jajko sie uruchomiło i pierwsze co mi się rzuciło w oczy to bardzo dużo pakietów to emergowania... a chciałem tylo htopa zainstalować. w czym może być problem?

```

TomiServ / # emerge -av htop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static"

[nomerge       ]  sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r3  USE="acl cxx nls openmp -cvs -d

oc -emacs -git (-java) -static-libs"

(.........)

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2:2  USE="readline -debug -examples -ic

u -ipv6 -lzma -python -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_-

python2_6"

[nomerge       ]  sys-devel/automake-1.11.6:1.11

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="nls -static" 1,528 kB

Total: 30 packages (30 new), Size of downloads: 102,233 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(virtual/acl-0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sys-apps/acl-2.2.51::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

  (sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime

)

   (virtual/acl-0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying any of the following changes:

- sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r3 (Change USE: -acl)

- sys-apps/acl-2.2.51 (Change USE: -nls)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

Note that the dependency graph contains a lot of cycles.

Several changes might be required to resolve all cycles.

Temporarily changing some use flag for all packages might be the better option.

TomiServ / #

```

Edit:

PS. Dopisałem kilka wpisów w package.use i teraz nie ma zapętlających się zależności ale nadal bardzo dużo pakietów to zainstalowania. przy próbie instalacji htop instaluje się ich aż 42.

```
TomiServ ~ # emerge -av htop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r2:5  USE="cxx unicode (-ada) -debug -doc-

gpm -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" 2,761 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.4-r1  USE="nls threads -static-libs" 1,25

2 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r3  USE="-static -static-libs" 764 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20121010  51 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7  USE="-minizip -static-libs" 548 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2  USE="unicode -examples -static-libs" 5

50 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-12  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="-berkdb" 224 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-7  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11  USE="-debug -static-libs {-test}" 776 k

B

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13  USE="-nls -static" 1,528 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p1  2,226 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.16  USE="-examples" 982 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libffi-3.0.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1:1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1  USE="gdbm -berkdb -build -debug -doc -

ithreads" 12,069 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.69:2.5  USE="-emacs" 1,187 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/help2man-1.40.11  USE="-nls" 187 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.6:1.11  1,068 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1:2  USE="{-test} -vanilla" 833 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0  233 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-process/htop-1.0.2  USE="unicode -openvz -vserver" 380 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.18  623 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2:2  USE="readline -debug -examples -ic

u -ipv6 -lzma -python -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_-

python2_6" 5,041 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r3  USE="cxx nls openmp -acl -cvs -d

oc -emacs -git (-java) -static-libs" 14,785 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.46-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" 331 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.51  USE="(-nfs) -nls -static-libs" 377 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/acl-0-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static" 879 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.3  USE="nls -static" 1,614 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/yacc-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p37  USE="net nls (readline) (-afs) -bashlo

gger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 6,940 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.7  6 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/intltool-0.50.2  186 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.37  USE="nls -static {-test}" 1,273 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.149  USE="bzip2 nls zlib -lzma" 1,780 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/glib-2.32.4-r1:2  USE="-debug (-fam) (-selinux) -stati

c-libs (-systemtap) {-test} -utils -xattr" 6,430 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28  USE="(-hardened) -internal-glib" 1,886

 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/pkgconfig-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.0  486 kB

Total: 42 packages (42 new), Size of downloads: 70,238 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Last edited by Tomi.B on Wed Mar 20, 2013 2:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Te pakiety wygladaja dobrze. Jak chcesz wiedziec co wciaga co, dodaj --tree jako parametr.

----------

## Tomi.B

hmmm wydawało mi się że na początku sie tego aż tak duzo nie instaluje... może coś przeoczyłem... dawno nie instalowałem na nowo systemu;)

Dałem je do emergowania i przy libffi mam problem

 LOG: /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11/temp/build.log

```
.[32;01m * .[39;49;00mPackage:    dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11

.[32;01m * .[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

.[32;01m * .[39;49;00mMaintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

.[32;01m * .[39;49;00mUSE:        arm elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

.[32;01m * .[39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

 .[31;01m*.[0m The linker reported linking against -lffi to be working while it shouldn't have.

 .[31;01m*.[0m This is wrong and you should find and delete the old copy of libffi before continuing.

 .[31;01m*.[0m ERROR: dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11 failed (setup phase):

 .[31;01m*.[0m   The system is in inconsistent state with unknown libffi installed.

 .[31;01m*.[0m

 .[31;01m*.[0m Call stack:

 .[31;01m*.[0m              ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 .[31;01m*.[0m   libffi-3.0.11.ebuild, line  36:  Called die

 .[31;01m*.[0m The specific snippet of code:

 .[31;01m*.[0m                          die "The system is in inconsistent state with unknown libffi installed."

 .[31;01m*.[0m

 .[31;01m*.[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11'`,

 .[31;01m*.[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11'`.

 .[31;01m*.[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11/temp/build.log'.

 .[31;01m*.[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11/temp/die.env'.

 .[31;01m*.[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11'

 .[31;01m*.[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11/work/libffi-3.0.11'
```

emerge --info '=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11' :

```

TomiServ ~ # emerge --info '=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.11'

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/arm/13.0/armv5te, gcc-4.6.3, unavailable, 3.6.9

Tomi-r4 armv5tel)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.9Tomi-r4-armv5tel-Feroceon_88FR131_rev_1_-v5l-with-gento

o-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 18 Mar 2013 16:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arm"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="armv5tel-softfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv5te -mtune=xscale -fweb -frename-registers -fomit-f

rame-pointer"

CHOST="armv5tel-softfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo

-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv5te -mtune=xscale -fweb -frename-registers -fomit

-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv5te"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild

-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms s

trict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv5te"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/

distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl arm bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm iconv modules mudflap

 ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline session slang ssl tcpd unicode zlib"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hoo

ks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate

 route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb u

nixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default aut

hn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_use

r autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expire

s ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache m

ime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir use

rtrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables

krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load m

emory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate

 evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanse

rver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tn

t ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad c

fontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTEN

SIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGE

TS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="exynos fbdev omap omapfb dummy v4

l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface

 geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delu

de chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BU

NZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPT

S, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Byc moze to jakis problem z toolchainem dla ARM, zglos to na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Tomi.B

przy próbie emerge glibc wywala ze zapętlone zależności ze glibc zalezy od gcc a on znów od glibc i nie ruszy mi nic;/

Edit:

Chyba musze na nowo jeszcze raz wszystko robić;/

```
[ebuild  N     ]  app-admin/eselect-python-20100321  6 kB

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3:4.6  USE="cxx fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libssp) (-multilib) -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc {-test} -vanilla" 70,354 kB

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3:2.2  USE="-debug -gd (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 10,568 kB
```

dlaczego nowe skoro są zainstalowane? jak gcc jest nowy dopiero co bedzie istaloway to czym mam skompilowałem jajko? coś nawaliło w systemie i to nieźle;(

----------

## SlashBeast

Instaluje glibc 2.15 w nowym slocie 2.2, to moze miec sens, ale mam male doswiadczenia z arm dlatego radzil bym Ci zglosic takie kwiatki na bugzille.

----------

## Garrappachc

Błagam, popraw błąd ortograficzny w temacie. Razi w oczy.

----------

